# 922 HD capability



## gbez

will the 922 have the capability of sending an HD signal to other TV's in the house other than TV1?

thanks


----------



## hawker152

nope. Hopefully something will soon though. Its the hardware thats holding it all back. That would be awesome to not need a box for every HD set


----------



## Stewart Vernon

The 922 is supposed to have Sling capability built-in... and based on CES, I have to think this means it will sling SD and HD signals.

So you'd be limited to the tuners in the DVR (2 SAT + 2 optional OTA)... but if you put Sling catchers at other TVs in the home, I have to think the 922 is intended to Sling HD to them.


----------



## HDlover

I read Dish intends to have HD-DVRs be able to access each others recordings over Ethernet, I hope this is coming soon.


----------



## coldsteel

HDlover said:


> I read Dish intends to have HD-DVRs be able to access each others recordings over Ethernet, I hope this is coming soon.


That'd be nice. They can already share via external HDD.


----------



## GrumpyBear

HDlover said:


> I read Dish intends to have HD-DVRs be able to access each others recordings over Ethernet, I hope this is coming soon.


You wouldn't have a link to the article do you?


----------



## olguy

HDlover said:


> I read Dish intends to have HD-DVRs be able to access each others recordings over Ethernet, I hope this is coming soon.


Don't know what's taking them so long. Replay was doing it years ago.


----------



## Jim5506

olguy said:


> Don't know what's taking them so long. Replay was doing it years ago.


My Tivo's can transfer recorded programs among each other and to any PC with the right access key.


----------



## phrelin

Dish with Echostar already makes it possible to access HD content across a home network, but it is carefully limited in order to avoid any digital rights management (DRM) issues. Echostar owns Sling technology designed to provide access to the content on your box from anywhere in your home.

Right now I record from two boxes (a 722 and a 612). I'm thinking I'd eventually replace the 722 with a 922 and put a Slingbox on the 612, although I could save some cost with simply a "sneaker net" using my EHD's.

My need for two boxes would go away if they could come up with a two-satellite-tuner add in module to allow recording of four satellite streams at once.


----------



## HDlover

GrumpyBear said:


> You wouldn't have a link to the article do you?


It was in a Dish Tech chat, probably the last one. Do a search.


----------



## BattleZone

olguy said:


> Don't know what's taking them so long. Replay was doing it years ago.


Replay shared HD video? I doubt it.

The reality is that there are lots of new laws and contract restrictions on HD content (which is all digital) that weren't present or weren't well-enforced with SD. These restrictions, which are designed to prevent *unauthorized* sharing and/or archiving of HD content, make implementing *authorized* sharing much more difficult.

Also, development goes slow because you're dealing with a live environment; you can't just rush out a new feature and have it break stuff for 18 million customers. MRV was a lower priority than some of the features implemented earlier, because only a tiny fraction of customers have networked their receivers.


----------



## BobaBird

HDlover said:


> I read Dish intends to have HD-DVRs be able to access each others recordings over Ethernet, I hope this is coming soon.


From the Tech Forum earlier this month:*Scott: When will Dish DVRs be able to share events via ethernet?*
Dan: Working on for existing boxes, future boxes will have "complete sharing." Will have a "pseudo sharing" like a virtual drive. Working on some cool new technology because not all customers will have ethernet between their boxes.​


----------



## GrumpyBear

is "working on" a longer or shorter time than "soon"?


----------



## BobaBird

I think it means "we have a vague notion that this might be a neat thing to do."


----------



## phrelin

BobaBird said:


> From the Tech Forum earlier this month:*Scott: When will Dish DVRs be able to share events via ethernet?*
> Dan: Working on for existing boxes, future boxes will have "complete sharing." Will have a "pseudo sharing" like a virtual drive. Working on some cool new technology because not all customers will have ethernet between their boxes.​


Some things about that were puzzling to me:

_*"Working on for existing boxes, future boxes will have "complete sharing." Will have a "pseudo sharing" like a virtual drive.*_ Essentially that meant to me that existing boxes will not have "complete sharing," whatever that is, but will have "file sharing" between internal drives. It's unclear if this will apply to EHD's.
_*Working on some cool new technology because not all customers will have ethernet between their boxes*._ While this is interesting, I have to wonder what they're substituting for the common international standard for an ethernet network and, more importantly, "why?"
since the complete use of a ViP DVR includes streaming through your internet connection which is specifically designed to make Dish (not Echostar) money; and 
presumably it involves a router as you usually want an internet connection for your computer as well as your Dish box.
I guess maybe a coax based system for multimedia like MoCA would free up network bandwidth in your home while the kids are watching TV.
As usual, I'm confused by goals associated with "cool new technology" and more mundane goals such as revenue streams for Dish. I won't even mention in itemized form the frequent problems existing ViP DVR's have in everyday use that don't get cleanly solved before new models appear with the same problems doing "cool new stuff" creating more problems.


----------



## GrumpyBear

BobaBird said:


> I think it means "we have a vague notion that this might be a neat thing to do."


NOW that is a Great reply.
If they give more info in the next tech Forum please share here too. Not all of us can make those.


----------



## GrumpyBear

phrelin said:


> Some things about that were puzzling to me:
> 
> _*"Working on for existing boxes, future boxes will have "complete sharing." Will have a "pseudo sharing" like a virtual drive.*_ Essentially that meant to me that existing boxes will not have "complete sharing," whatever that is, but will have "file sharing" between internal drives. It's unclear if this will apply to EHD's.
> _*Working on some cool new technology because not all customers will have ethernet between their boxes*._ While this is interesting, I have to wonder what they're substituting for the common international standard for an ethernet network and, more importantly, "why?"
> since the complete use of a ViP DVR includes streaming through your internet connection which is specifically designed to make Dish (not Echostar) money; and
> presumably it involves a router as you usually want an internet connection for your computer as well as your Dish box.
> I guess maybe a coax based system for multimedia like MoCA would free up network bandwidth in your home while the kids are watching TV.
> As usual, I'm confused by goals associated with "cool new technology" and more mundane goals such as revenue streams for Dish. I won't even mention in itemized form the frequent problems existing ViP DVR's have in everyday use that don't get cleanly solved before new models appear with the same problems doing "cool new stuff" creating more problems.


I believe with the new Broadcomm Chipset, in the ViP922, we are going to see more use of, exploiting coax that is already run through the house.


----------



## phrelin

GrumpyBear said:


> I believe with the new Broadcomm Chipset, in the ViP922, we are going to see more use of, exploiting coax that is already run through the house.


I also see that happening except most homes have coax systems that have splitters and combiners and, with Dish systems, diplexers. And old mouse-chewed coax is common in the real world, which was fine with analog SD, but with compressed multimedia video/audio streams there will be problems galore. Most homes are just not ideal for equipment that needs multiple wiring systems. And theoretically, Dish Network is supposed to be marketing itself to "most homes."

In other words, I'm not sure whether I should be rewiring my house with Category 7a or RG-60, or both.


----------

